# bodyofthegods.net is a scammer



## mmfgamer5 (Sep 17, 2013)

This dirtbag is one eroids.... I know,  I know. Tracking info is not kept nor provided, if the package is lost you can prove you have paid the source, they can not prove they have shipped product, ever. Offered source to remail the items ordered/paid for and not received, source declined offer to rectify situation by re-shipping or proof that items were in fact shipped stating that tracking information is not kept due to security reasons.

I will not be ordering from this source again. The source stated simply "There is nothing I can do" I understand. I must do what this board was designed for and write the review.

Source was contacted twice via source's website - no return contact

Package did not arrive after payment - source declined to provide tracking information

Source was offered a chance to rectify and reship - source declined this option in good faith as well

****This was my 1st order**** - I will not order again.


----------



## Jada (Sep 17, 2013)

That sucks balls


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 17, 2013)

The name alone should have been a warning and .net/.com should have been the second...


----------



## UnderDosed (Dec 1, 2013)

yea that name! Never checked out e roids heard that's a scam myself!


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear that mmf.  I hope it wasn't too much cash.  BTW, welcome to UGBB


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 1, 2013)

I've never heard anything good from eroids and if I did that guy was on my watch list hahaha


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 1, 2013)

And another stellar review for eroids


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 1, 2013)

I second the opinion of the member above. .. anyone with websites are a risk


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 1, 2013)

I go up to the biggest ****ing guy in the gym.....
the one wearing combat boots and a sweater...he lifts light just enough for a pump then grabs his back pack and leaves.  thats my source.


----------



## shenky (Dec 1, 2013)

I know that feel, OP, and made similar mistakes. Spread the word about that source and network for better ones


----------



## willytater (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey Bro...That sure sucks balls. I am new to this forum, been lifting a year and just being new to this I have learned just from reading.. If it says .com or .net...stay the hell away from it. Not a great way to burn your gear $


----------



## 502 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry for your loss bro! be patient, don't be out there ordering from any and everyone. A source will find YOU! Just be patient.


----------



## musclebird (Dec 2, 2013)

How many vials did you get ripped off man? That's really shitty. Eroids is a joke, its so fake, and out off all the sites they source out probably only 1 percent of them are legit haha I heard people pay to stay at the top of the list and the more money you pay the higher you are on the list. And all the comments are bogus, they delete all the neg comments there and ban anyone who wants to speak up.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 2, 2013)

Body of the Gods, man thats a really good name though... I want a body of the Gods too!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 3, 2013)

eroids where every source is stellar .......hmmmm


----------

